# The van with no name



## Bossangel (Jun 6, 2018)

My full time home


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 6, 2018)

I would call it Gretna


----------



## n brown (Jun 6, 2018)

i'd call it Ray Singh


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 6, 2018)

Great colour and huge solar panel. STIG

Super
Touring
Iveco
in Green


----------



## r4dent (Jun 6, 2018)

Olive


----------



## Wully (Jun 6, 2018)

The goddess


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 6, 2018)

n brown said:


> i'd call it Ray Singh



Still as amusing as ever 
How’s the knees?


----------



## n brown (Jun 6, 2018)

Bossangel said:


> Still as amusing as ever
> How’s the knees?



not bad cheers , bit odd knowing you're part Meccano


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2018)

Great looking van, and like everybody else, love the colour!


----------



## 955itriple (Jun 6, 2018)

Very nice van. Is that Richard in Beyond the Van loitering in the background?


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 9, 2018)

n brown said:


> not bad cheers , bit odd knowing you're part Meccano



You get used to it. I’ve been part meccano since 2001


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes it is
He resprayed it for me


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 9, 2018)

what size solar panels are those and how many leisure batteries have you got ?   i might all it the Green Goddess.....


----------



## Bossangel (Jun 10, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> what size solar panels are those and how many leisure batteries have you got ?   i might all it the Green Goddess.....



That is a 275w panel and I’ve 2x220ah leisure batteries

Panel was from bimble solar


----------

